# Jury nullification.



## Fwingnut (Nov 4, 2011)

If you get into deep shit, there's a little known way out, that even your lawyer prob never heard of.

Of course this pertains to deep shit in a way where you broke the law, but the law is fucked and you're getting railroaded etc. If ya killed/raped someone, you're prob on your own. But if you get busted for pot, there's a good chance you can make the jury agree that the law is fucked, in which case you go free.

Jury nullification is getting the jury the agree the law is wrong, and setting you free. Or if they think there's not enough evidence, even though there instructions they get says there is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jury_nullification


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Nov 4, 2011)

That's pretty cool, I've never heard of that before.


----------

